# Dry days for Eid?



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

I'm confused - is Tuesday the 22nd or Wednesday 23rd the dry night next week?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

What's a dry night to start with ?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

The night where you are unable to drink alcohol legally.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> The night where you are unable to drink alcohol legally.


what is this madness

You can't booze during EID?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

How long have you been here for? Religious Holidays usually have the first day/night as a Dry Day/Night. So bars won't be serving alcohol.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh. Then that would be Arafa day. That's the day preceding Eid.

Arafa day falls on Wednesday 23rd, then Eid starts Thursday 24th.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> How long have you been here for? Religious Holidays usually have the first day/night as a Dry Day/Night. So bars won't be serving alcohol.


11 months. I don't even know what Eid is. Not to sound ignorant but religious holidays are very low on my cultural to do list. 

That's it gotta stock up on booze.


----------



## WelshgirlinDubai (Apr 21, 2015)

That's what I'm confused about as I thought Arafa day was Tuesday 22nd ?


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

WelshgirlinDubai said:


> That's what I'm confused about as I thought Arafa day was Tuesday 22nd ?


Nop, Arafa is on Wednesday 23rd. Tuesday 22nd is a normal working day.


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> Nop, Arafa is on Wednesday 23rd. Tuesday 22nd is a normal working day.


Not for me😊. Our company have given us Tuesday to Thursday off!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

shaunfella said:


> Not for me😊. Our company have given us Tuesday to Thursday off!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


2nd day of Eid is a public holiday, and it falls on Friday, so by law employees should be compensated for that. Our company will add 1 day to our leave credit. Your company just chose to compensate you in advance.


----------



## shaunfella (Jul 1, 2013)

A.Abbass said:


> 2nd day of Eid is a public holiday, and it falls on Friday, so by law employees should be compensated for that. Our company will add 1 day to our leave credit. Your company just chose to compensate you in advance.


3 days off is 3 days off, my friend.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I was just talking to someone about this.

Is there a link to a federal law website (or Dubai or AD labour website) that explicitly states this? I always thought it was up to the company's generosity if a holiday fell on a weekend but if it's actual law I'd be keen to know. 




A.Abbass said:


> 2nd day of Eid is a public holiday, and it falls on Friday, so by law employees should be compensated for that. Our company will add 1 day to our leave credit. Your company just chose to compensate you in advance.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> I was just talking to someone about this.
> 
> Is there a link to a federal law website (or Dubai or AD labour website) that explicitly states this? I always thought it was up to the company's generosity if a holiday fell on a weekend but if it's actual law I'd be keen to know.


Our company is anything but generous. So the only reason I can come up with for them granting as a compensation is that it is forced by law and they fear someone would complain.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

iggles said:


> 11 months. I don't even know what Eid is. Not to sound ignorant but religious holidays are very low on my cultural to do list.
> 
> That's it gotta stock up on booze.


Sounds like someone who really wants to keep to their little ghetto of origin nationality.

****** the fact that you're living overseas in a land of quite differing culture to the one you came from.

I feel sorry for you really - if all you have to worry about is where your next beer comes from  There's a big wide world out there - get out and try it.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

A.Abbass said:


> 2nd day of Eid is a public holiday, and it falls on Friday, so by law employees should be compensated for that. Our company will add 1 day to our leave credit. Your company just chose to compensate you in advance.


Actually there is no law about this. 
Since the govt. has declared friday as a holiday, the company IS following the law by giving friday as a holiday 

someone in your HR needs to be fired for this faux pas


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

So what have you done to celebrate eid al adha before? (assuming you're not a Muslim). 

Like most people I know I've always taken the opportunity to hail it out of dodge for a holiday. Kenya beckons this year. 



LesFroggitts said:


> Sounds like someone who really wants to keep to their little ghetto of origin nationality.
> 
> ****** the fact that you're living overseas in a land of quite differing culture to the one you came from.
> 
> I feel sorry for you really - if all you have to worry about is where your next beer comes from  There's a big wide world out there - get out and try it.


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Actually there is no law about this.
> Since the govt. has declared friday as a holiday, the company IS following the law by giving friday as a holiday
> 
> someone in your HR needs to be fired for this faux pas


It's not just our company, I know many friends who get compensated. Maybe it's just a good gesture from the company


----------



## A.Abbass (Jun 28, 2014)

Btw, there are many upcoming holidays falling on Fridays. 1st of January is one.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> So what have you done to celebrate eid al adha before? (assuming you're not a Muslim).
> 
> Like most people I know I've always taken the opportunity to hail it out of dodge for a holiday. Kenya beckons this year.


Like many I treat holidays, religious or secular, for what they are - namely time off work.

My point was in astonishment that someone here for 11 months didn't even have grasp of local cultural holidays - just surprised really.

As for what I've done previously, well there's the slob out, dinner out, short trip away type scenarios - but I don't see them as an excuse to go out and get plastered only to find in annoyance that it's a dry day.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

our hr policy actually explicitly states that if it falls on a weekend, too bad so sad...

but they compensate with an extra day anyway because they want to keep people happy... they don't have to, but they do anyway...

what *is* in the law is if you are on *earned* leave (also called annual leave) which is based on calendar days, the public holiday must be compensated for with a credit to the leave, regardless of when it falls...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

my company would probably deduct the days of your holiday allowance, oh and take your allowances off you pay just for good measure.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

A.Abbass said:


> Btw, there are many upcoming holidays falling on Fridays. 1st of January is one.


and friday will be the official holiday...


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I would guess wednesday and Thursday will be dry, could be wrong though!


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

actually it may be dry starting tuesday night to wednesday night... arafat day is wednesday...


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Racing_Goats said:


> I would guess wednesday and Thursday will be dry, could be wrong though!


nope it should be tuesday sunset to wednesday sunset... wednesday night and thursday should be as per usual...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

That's because you're not English.  Or Australian 

Let's forgive the poor boy for once. He has to work six day weeks so getting those two days off must be a godsend. 



LesFroggitts said:


> Like many I treat holidays, religious or secular, for what they are - namely time off work.
> 
> My point was in astonishment that someone here for 11 months didn't even have grasp of local cultural holidays - just surprised really.
> 
> As for what I've done previously, well there's the slob out, dinner out, short trip away type scenarios - but I don't see them as an excuse to go out and get plastered only to find in annoyance that it's a dry day.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

TallyHo said:


> That's because you're not English.  Or Australian
> 
> Let's forgive the poor boy for once. He has to work six day weeks so getting those two days off must be a godsend.


I'll have you know my good man that I am very English, one who for some reason often gets accused of being from that antipodean region. 

Anyway back to work (5 days that is) our HR has just issued their dictate on Eid and congratulated us on not resuming work until Sunday ! Almost seem to be taking pleasure in allowing us who don't work Saturday's to enjoy the day off. LOL


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

imac said:


> nope it should be tuesday sunset to wednesday sunset... wednesday night and thursday should be as per usual...


Unless of course you live in Rak where the bars are open all day everyday anyway, even during Ramadan.


----------



## yorkshiregirlindubai (Sep 16, 2015)

Tuesday from 18:00 is dry, until 19:00 on Wednesday. That's what the licensing authority have informed the restaurant I was due to visit - they called me to ask if i wanted to move my booking to Wednesday.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Guessing it's everyone round iggles for a party then - with the Vietnamese, sorry Russian.


----------



## msquraishi (Sep 16, 2015)

As far as I know, there is no such thing on Eid.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

So basically all you need to do is get completely demolished this Monday night to ensure you have enough alcohol in your blood to see you through Eid?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay so my company has given us 

Wednesday to Friday off. Obviously Friday is an automatic day off, does that mean I can claim an additional day for Friday in my holiday allowance? 

Can you someone tell UAE law (not your company) with evidence of this is the case, before i go all pete tong on HR.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

iggles said:


> Okay so my company has given us
> 
> Wednesday to Friday off. Obviously Friday is an automatic day off, does that mean I can claim an additional day for Friday in my holiday allowance?
> 
> Can you someone tell UAE law (not your company) with evidence of this is the case, before i go all pete tong on HR.


Hi,
Old article below - talks about article 81 of UAE labour law.
Worth downloading a copy from Internet and having a read.
Private sector has right to three-day holiday | GulfNews.com
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Old article below - talks about article 81 of UAE labour law.
> Worth downloading a copy from Internet and having a read.
> Private sector has right to three-day holiday | GulfNews.com
> ...


It's been updated 12mins ago. I think its legit.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Steve but it says 
"Private sector has right to three-day holiday" it doensnt mention if it over laps a weekend? 

Article 81 of UAE Law says 

ARTICLE (81)
If exigencies of work necessitate that the employee work on holidays or rest days
against which he receives full or partial pay he shall be compensated in lieu thereof with
increase in pay by 50% of his wage, but if he has not been compensated for the same
with a leave, the employer shall pay him an increase to his basic wage equivalent to
150% of the days of work. 

What I want to know, is i believe someone said further along the thread. If Eid goes over a weekend (ie a Friday) you get the right to that Friday (ie extended holiday to Saturday) or an additional holiday allowance.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

iggles said:


> Steve but it says
> "Private sector has right to three-day holiday" it doensnt mention if it over laps a weekend?
> 
> Article 81 of UAE Law says
> ...


As far as I know, it is not a "right" or entitlement if a Public Holiday falls over a weekend. Generally it's just bad luck for us working class. Unless of course, your company has a policy to compensate you for this by giving you an extra lieu day.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

pamela0810 said:


> As far as I know, it is not a "right" or entitlement if a Public Holiday falls over a weekend. Generally it's just bad luck for us working class. Unless of course, your company has a policy to compensate you for this by giving you an extra lieu day.


Thanks Pam.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

if it falls over the weekend, your bad luck. A lot of companies count annual leave holidays as calendar days including weekends which fall during the leave period. What the friday holiday declaration ensures is that this friday (or other such days) will not be counted against the annual leave balance.

I have a feeling of deja vu, but feels like we discussed it (maybe on this same thread) only a few days ago.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Alcohol to be restricted for start of Eid Al Adha holidays



> Bars, hotels and restaurants in Dubai will not serve alcohol between Tuesday and Wednesday this week, as the UAE marks Eid Al Adha.
> 
> Licensed premises will be dry between 6pm on Tuesday and 7pm on Wednesday, the Department of Tourism and Commerce Marketing has said.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Tuesday night is dry in Dubai, 6pm Tuesday to 7pm Wednesday.

But unlikely to be in RAK where you can get beer during the day in Ramadan.


----------

